# Looking for a fishing partner



## gatorabait (Jan 24, 2010)

New to the area and looking for a fishing partner. Live in Navarre and stationed at Eglin AFB. Have all my own gear. Boat is soon to come. Saving my clams.


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll fish with you sometime. I'm a little deployed for the next few weeks though. I also live in Navarre, but I'm stationed at Hurlburt.


----------



## gatorabait (Jan 24, 2010)

Let me know when you have a chance to go. I know how tough it is with all the depoyments. Just PM me when you get a chance.


----------

